

Hacker News: May be the Closest Social Site to the Old Digg - TheErinRyan
http://socialeyezer.com/2011/03/14/hacker-news-may-be-the-closest-social-site-to-the-old-digg/

======
radu_floricica
Could we please make it Clojure this time instead of Erlang?

~~~
astrofinch
This was actually written over a week ago, so if shit was gonna happen it
would have happened.

------
michaelpinto
my geeky must read timeline:

infoworld > slashdot > early digg > techmeme > hacker news

~~~
AdamTReineke
You didn't hit /r/programming on Reddit?

------
nwmcsween
Where this article purports that digg's fall was reddit's gain is subjective,
article quality has fallen drastically even within subreddits. I no longer
read /r/programming or /r/linux as it's full of ignorance that seems to be
magnified (more upvotes) by ignorant users. This seems like a great platform
to study the change in behavior of an increasing social population as we also
see this in the real world with elections and such.

------
fmw
Google cache (text only) version in case its down for you too:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:G_NTVYN...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:G_NTVYNshRcJ:socialeyezer.com/2011/03/14/hacker-
news-may-be-the-closest-social-site-to-the-old-digg/&strip=1)

------
hrabago
I suppose it wouldn't help much if I leave a comment there discouraging the
very thing the article seems to be suggesting.

